# HaHa Open 3D



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The weather is great, the course is awesome, see you all at HaHa for our summer open shoot tomorrow. 10am shotgun start, registration starts at 9am.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

See you there :thumbup:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Very different course again, bring your 50yd pin and your 5yd pin ;-)


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't have any pins.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

rockin_johny said:


> I don't have any pins.


That's because you're a proper archer 😁


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

I know. I just didn't want to say that in case the others got all jealous and stuff


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

rockin_johny said:


> I know. I just didn't want to say that in case the others got all jealous and stuff


Lol 😀😀


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Got every kind of shot to test every level of archer out there for tomorrow. We are also having a 50/50 spot shoot and a really nice BBQ to shoot for too so plenty of fun for everyone.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

How is the course A/C unit working?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

roughneck1 said:


> How is the course A/C unit working?


Lol, might have to bring your own 😁


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Really good shoot today, good attendance and the weather behaved too. Nice to see the cash and prize shoot offs so well supported too. I think I even witnessed one of our very best compound shooters get two 5's so the course must have been a good test 😀
See you all back here in September.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Great course Jon. Seems better and better each time. Hats off for putting some water out on the course. Very much appreciated on a hot day like today. Left with almost all arrows intact.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

roughneck1 said:


> Great course Jon. Seems better and better each time. Hats off for putting some water out on the course. Very much appreciated on a hot day like today. Left with almost all arrows intact.


Glad you made it again and enjoyed the course. We always like to make people work for a good score 😀 We will have more surprises, more prizes and more new targets for Sept so see you then.


----------



## Rackman63 (Jun 18, 2013)

Excellent shoot today Jon. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Rackman63 said:


> Excellent shoot today Jon. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Thanks, glad you enjoyed it, there is a good team at HaHa now so the shoots will get better every time.


----------



## mypenname (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks to all that showed up yesterday.
Here is the final two competitors that shot our Iron Buffalo.


----------

